# Who sells the best Northern Lights?



## muaythaibanger (Mar 24, 2011)

What breeder do u guys think carries the best Nothern Lights genetics?
I'd like to order a pack of 10 or so regular seeds and grow them outdoors and get a keeper.
I'd like to try Sensi's.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Oldreefer (Mar 24, 2011)

Won't hazard a guess at who's best...but I can say I've grown Nirvana's NL Auto and photo....was a very good fruit to partake of...


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 24, 2011)

Oldreefer said:


> Won't hazard a guess at who's best...but I can say I've grown Nirvana's NL Auto and photo....was a very good fruit to partake of...


I grew Nirvana's feminized NL last year.

They're regular seeds are about 30$ USD for 10.
That's pretty cheap.
But does that mean just fair genetics?


----------



## Oldreefer (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine were very good potency in both....with the auto being a great daytime smoke....the photo was a bit more evening mat'l IMO...I typically do not judge quality by cost...as it usually simply means more availability.....NL is a very popular strain so cost should be lower than some rarer ones....


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2011)

i'd probably go with sensi's version as it's been around for ages and has been used in many many many many hybrids for years, and for a very good reason..


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr Atomics is one of the best but he doesn't list it as for outdoors.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 24, 2011)

I have grown out 2 from Nirvana and both almost twins and very potent and easy to grow. Low odor while growing but gets a little stinker after the cure. I would buy it and grow it again.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 25, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Dr Atomics is one of the best but he doesn't list it as for outdoors.


Yeah. I was checking that out a few weeks ago.
There NL is supposedly Sensi seeds genetics from the early 90's.
Not a bad price at 75$ for 10.

Sensi's are about 150$ for 10.


----------



## deprave (Mar 25, 2011)

The nirvana one is pretty good as is the pyramid one - Id say the nirvana is the best because it ambers really fast and looks really pretty, the buzz is mild, yield is average, and the flavor is nothing special however it is a very stable (35 seeds gave all identical plants), it is also a very strong plant that grows with vigor, I really would advise against growing northen lights at all and the only reason I keep growing it is for some variety and because its a descent plant.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2011)

MNS ortega are alot cheaper plus you get more in a pack of seeds. I read alot of good reviews about it.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 25, 2011)

deprave said:


> The nirvana one is pretty good as is the pyramid one - Id say the nirvana is the best because it ambers really fast and looks really pretty, the buzz is mild, yield is average, and the flavor is nothing special however it is a very stable (35 seeds gave all identical plants), it is also a very strong plant that grows with vigor, I really would advise against growing northen lights at all and the only reason I keep growing it is for some variety and because its a descent plant.


I'm an outdoor grower. 
The Nirvana feminized NL I grew last year,2 turned out really good.Like close to a pound.
5 were close to half lb and one was a runt.
The taste was just fair.


----------



## see4 (Mar 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd probably go with sensi's version as it's been around for ages and has been used in many many many many hybrids for years, and for a very good reason..


I would agree, Sensi NL is the way to go. Personally I will go with the NL x Haze seeds, good genetics IMO.


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry by I disagree.I grew out a pack of Sensi NL and they are not Northern Lights at all.At least not the same strain sold by the Seedbank.The plants grew very large and took forever to finish and the finished product had no frost whatsoever.On a scale of 1-10 I rate the potency at a 6. Have 2 packs in the fridge that I will never grow.A total waste of time and money.Now the Jack Flash that is some real weed with a 10 potency and 10 in yield.Will be buying several more packs for my outdoor grow.


see4 said:


> I would agree, Sensi NL is the way to go. Personally I will go with the NL x Haze seeds, good genetics IMO.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Mar 27, 2011)

Tried the nirvana supposed N.L, wouldn't give it to my worst enemy. Absolute waist of time and money.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 27, 2011)

I always wanted to try Oasis by Dutch passion. 

Im tryn Cronic now, Shes 1/2 NL.

Nirvanas Nl was Ok for me, but not as good as there ak48.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 27, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I always wanted to try Oasis by Dutch passion.
> 
> Im tryn Cronic now, Shes 1/2 NL.
> 
> Nirvanas Nl was Ok for me, but not as good as there ak48.


Who's Chronic would that be?


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 27, 2011)

punkenstien said:


> Sorry by I disagree.I grew out a pack of Sensi NL and they are not Northern Lights at all.At least not the same strain sold by the Seedbank.The plants grew very large and took forever to finish and the finished product had no frost whatsoever.On a scale of 1-10 I rate the potency at a 6. Have 2 packs in the fridge that I will never grow.A total waste of time and money.Now the Jack Flash that is some real weed with a 10 potency and 10 in yield.Will be buying several more packs for my outdoor grow.


That's what I'm concerned about with Sensi's NL.
I read a bad review a few weeks ago on here.
I figured I get a keeper to clone from with a 10 pack.
Fairly pricey too,at about 15$ per seed.

I couldn't grow jack Flash outdoors here. To short a season here for their flowering time.


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

Home > 
The Origins of Northern Lights Cannabis Strain
http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=jackyl69&source=tbx-250&lng=en-gb&s=facebook&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-northern-lights%2F&title=The%20Origins%20of%20Northern%20Lights%20Cannabis%20Strain%20-%20Cannabis%20%26%20Marijuana%20Seeds%20%3A%3A%20Seedsman&ate=AT-jackyl69/-/-/4d8f7a54a3a9540b/1&uid=4d8f7a547591b819&CXNID=2000001.5215456080540439074NXC⪯=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-blueberry%2F&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=jackyl69&source=tbx-250&lng=en-gb&s=myspace&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-northern-lights%2F&title=The%20Origins%20of%20Northern%20Lights%20Cannabis%20Strain%20-%20Cannabis%20%26%20Marijuana%20Seeds%20%3A%3A%20Seedsman&ate=AT-jackyl69/-/-/4d8f7a54a3a9540b/2&uid=4d8f7a5496f78d66&CXNID=2000001.5215456080540439074NXC⪯=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-blueberry%2F&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=jackyl69&source=tbx-250&lng=en-gb&s=stumbleupon&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-northern-lights%2F&title=The%20Origins%20of%20Northern%20Lights%20Cannabis%20Strain%20-%20Cannabis%20%26%20Marijuana%20Seeds%20%3A%3A%20Seedsman&ate=AT-jackyl69/-/-/4d8f7a54a3a9540b/3&uid=4d8f7a54bb7c6121&CXNID=2000001.5215456080540439074NXC⪯=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-blueberry%2F&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=jackyl69&source=tbx-250&lng=en-gb&s=digg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-northern-lights%2F&title=The%20Origins%20of%20Northern%20Lights%20Cannabis%20Strain%20-%20Cannabis%20%26%20Marijuana%20Seeds%20%3A%3A%20Seedsman&ate=AT-jackyl69/-/-/4d8f7a54a3a9540b/4&uid=4d8f7a546b8fb5b0&CXNID=2000001.5215456080540439074NXC⪯=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-blueberry%2F&tt=0| 



*The Origins of Northern Lights*





No other indica plant besides the legendary G-13 has accumulated such widespread recognition and fame as the *Northern Lights* Afghani. The original Northern Lights plants were pure indicas but later hybrids were released with a bit of Thai Sativa in their pedigree. This probably accounts for the fruity taste and great, almost psychedelic, high that this plant is known for today. Although most of the subsequent plants were bred towards an indica expression, there are still sativa phenotypes popping up now and then as a reminder of the genetic history of the plant.
Making its way from the Pacific North West to the Netherlands in 1985, the *Northern Lights* arrived in the possession of Neville Schoenmaker. Neville was the owner of Holland's first cannabis Seed Company known as The Seed Bank, which later was renamed *Sensi Seeds* under new ownership. According to the most credible source; Northern Lights was originally bred by a man known as &#8220;The Indian&#8221; on an Island near Seattle Washington in the United States. Some also claim that the plant originated in California before ending up in the hand of this mysterious man from Seattle but there is no conclusive evidence to support this. Apparently there were a total of eleven plants that were labeled Northern Lights #1 through Northern Lights #11. Northern Lights #5 was said to have been the best of the bunch, with Northern Lights #1 coming in at a close second. The original Northern Lights plants were described to be true breeding Afghanis with extreme indica characteristics. They were dark green in color and very stable, with a high flower to leaf ratio while sporting a piney taste and purple hues in flowering. They were also known to be highly resinous with a THC percentage over 15%, sometimes higher.




The story goes that all the various Northern Lights plants that were given to Neville Schoenmaker at the Seed Bank were female clones. Soon after, many new plants showed up on the Seed Bank list, including several different Northern Lights strains. This is where the history begins to get a bit hazy. How exactly these new seeds came to be is unclear but apparently Neville Schoenmaker used the plants that he got from the Indian to create new hybrids by further crossing them to some males of Afghani origin. He might have acquired them from the same source as the females but the Northern Lights males were never labeled, so their history remains unclear. The best guess is that Neville Schoenmaker created the new seeds by further hybridizing and inbreeding the plants that he acquired from the Indian to his old stock. Northern Lights #1 was described as a true breeding Afghani IBL (inbred line), suggesting that it contained none of the Thai Sativa that was later incorporated into some of the Northern Lights strains. At what point the Thai Sativa was infused into the genetic lineage is however unclear. Most likely it was bred into the Northern Lights #2 hybrid at some point. Regardless of their origin or genetic makeup, two particular males labeled Northern Lights #1 and Northern Lights #2 are clearly mentioned as the fathers of many new plants in a Seed Bank catalogue from the 1980&#8217;s. Northern Lights #2, a wonderfully potent Northern Lights #1-Hindu Kush hybrid, is still offered by *Dutch Passion* under the name *Oasis*. There is also some Northern Lights #2 in Aurora B from The Flying Dutchmen.




The two Northern Lights males fathered several potent and exotic hybrids that included the notoriously potent G-13 female as well as *Big Bud*, Skunk #1, *Hash Plant*, Haze and Swazi, among others. One of the more noteworthy unions from this time was the Northern Lights #5 x Northern Lights #2 hybrid, which now no longer exists. The only strains from this collection that are still available at Sensi Seeds today are Hash Plant, which is made up of one quarter Northern Lights #1, as well as *G-13 x Hash Plant*, *Black Domina* and Big Bud with a slightly smaller portion of the same Northern Lights genes. *Four-Way* is also one quarter Northern Lights although it does contain some Cannabis Ruderalis, so it might not be the best choice for everyone. It might however appeal to the outdoor grower looking for auto-flowering or fast flowering varieties. The *original Lowryder* was also partly made up of Northern Lights #2 for those interested in the history of auto-flowering outdoor cannabis strains.




The genetic lineage of the various Northern Lights plants quickly becomes confusing since the entire line is diverse but also closely related and inbred. However, the Northern Lights #5 clone, which was considered the most superior plant of the bunch, was apparently never sold in seed form and must therefore have been the only unaltered version of the original plants. The pure Northern Lights #5 Afghani indica was used to create several outstanding and potent hybrids in combination with many of the strains that The Seed Bank had to offer at the time. Although many of these Cannabis Cup winners are now extinct, some are still available in seed form today at Sensi Seeds. These plants are also the closest relatives to the glorious Northern Lights #5 mother that Sensi Seeds has to offer. Most notable of these strains are the Northern Lights #5 x Haze, Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 or *Shiva Skunk*, *Silver Pearl *and last but not least; *Jack Herer*, the main ingredient in the now legendary Cinderella99. The glorious Jack Herer is a superior plant that forms a union between the three most important building blocks of modern cannabis strains; Northern Lights, Skunk and Haze.













Some of the strains mentioned above were also sold under the flag of the Super Sativa Seeds Company carrying different names. Some might remember the M39, which was made up of a strain called Basic 5 and *Skunk #1*. The Basic 5 was apparently Northern Lights #5, which means that this hybrid was similar to the Shiva Skunk offered at the Seed Bank, now known as Sensi Seeds. The Brothers Grimm also offered their version of the Aurora Borealis but it has since disappeared from the market.
The current, unnumbered version of the Northern Lights that Sensi Seeds offers today is according to their description a mix of the three pure variants of Northern Lights that were at their disposal in the past. Since the plant is a result of years of selection and back-breeding, it is difficult to say what the exact lineage is but an educated guess would be that they perhaps combined their Northern Lights #1 male to either the original Northern Lights #5 mother or the Northern Lights #5 x Northern Lights #2 hybrid in order to create this current version.
There are a few other breeders that offer high quality Northern Lights plants and hybrids. One of the most highly regarded versions of modern Northern Lights #5 comes from the British Columbia Seed Company. Their plant possibly derives from the original Northern Lights #5 x Northern Lights #2 hybrid created at the Seed Bank by Neville himself. Dr. Atomic, Joey Weed, *Reeferman* as well as many others also offer select versions of Northern Lights, some more highly regarded than others. The Sweet Pink Grapefruit that Breeder Steve used to create his Sweet Tooth seed line is also allegedly an old school Northern Lights #1 cutting from British Colombia. Federation Seeds Mikado is also thought to be a reworked version of the Spice of Life Sweet Pink Grapefruit. The Sagarmatha Seed Bank in turn offers a plant that they call Northern Lights #9, which is made up of Northern Lights #5, White Widow and Durban. Slyder from Sagarmatha contains the same Northern Lights #5 and can be considered a forerunner to the Northern Lights #9.
Some of the strains from Serious Seeds also contain some old school Northern Lights, mainly *Chronic*, which is made up of 50% Northern Lights with a touch of Skunk #1 and the notorious "one-hit-wonder" *AK-47*. The origin of the Northern Lights used in both the *Serious Seeds* and Sagarmatha hybrids can be traced back to the original plants, since the owners of both seeds companies apparently worked at Sensi Seeds at one point of their careers and thereby obtained their plants directly from the source. Likewise, some of the strains from The *Mr Nice Seedbank* contain pure, authentic old school Northern Lights #5 genes, including their *Super Silver Haze*. Apparently Neville and Shantibaba are also reviving the original Northern Lights #5 from a Haze hybrid from old stock. It might resurface in the near future. *Exile* from *Magus Genetics* is also made up of one quarter Northern Lights with some White Widow thrown into the mix but the strain is still highly propelled by the potent and always popular *Warlock* Super Skunk. *Double Dutch* from the same company is an early version of Chronic from Serious Seeds coupled up with the same potent father, making it a true Northern Lights hybrid. Both plants have accumulated several awards and are of uttermost high quality.













There is also some mentioning of a private Northern Lights cutting that is said to be the real thing. It is known as P91, which stand for Poway Class of '91. This version of the plant, which originates from Poway San Diego, is supposedly an inbred or cubed version of Northern Lights #5 but this was impossible to confirm. It is considered to be one of the few, true and pure Northern Lights plants left in the world.
The strains containing Northern Lights are simply too many to mention. Northern Lights has over the years become a very important line in modern cannabis genetics. Today, most seed companies offer their version of Northern Lights. Some of the plants are more closely related to the original plants than others, and descriptions by breeders are often lacking in detail. One thing is for certain and that is that there is more than one version of Northern Lights in circulation, ranging from indica to sativa in expression.
http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=jackyl69&source=tbx-250&lng=en-gb&s=facebook&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-northern-lights%2F&title=The%20Origins%20of%20Northern%20Lights%20Cannabis%20Strain%20-%20Cannabis%20%26%20Marijuana%20Seeds%20%3A%3A%20Seedsman&ate=AT-jackyl69/-/-/4d8f7a54a3a9540b/5&uid=4d8f7a54035774f8&CXNID=2000001.5215456080540439074NXC⪯=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-blueberry%2F&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=jackyl69&source=tbx-250&lng=en-gb&s=myspace&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-northern-lights%2F&title=The%20Origins%20of%20Northern%20Lights%20Cannabis%20Strain%20-%20Cannabis%20%26%20Marijuana%20Seeds%20%3A%3A%20Seedsman&ate=AT-jackyl69/-/-/4d8f7a54a3a9540b/6&uid=4d8f7a547d0e772a&CXNID=2000001.5215456080540439074NXC⪯=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-blueberry%2F&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=jackyl69&source=tbx-250&lng=en-gb&s=stumbleupon&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-northern-lights%2F&title=The%20Origins%20of%20Northern%20Lights%20Cannabis%20Strain%20-%20Cannabis%20%26%20Marijuana%20Seeds%20%3A%3A%20Seedsman&ate=AT-jackyl69/-/-/4d8f7a54a3a9540b/7&uid=4d8f7a54e30e6d9c&CXNID=2000001.5215456080540439074NXC⪯=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-blueberry%2F&tt=0http://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php?v=250&winname=addthis&pub=jackyl69&source=tbx-250&lng=en-gb&s=digg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-northern-lights%2F&title=The%20Origins%20of%20Northern%20Lights%20Cannabis%20Strain%20-%20Cannabis%20%26%20Marijuana%20Seeds%20%3A%3A%20Seedsman&ate=AT-jackyl69/-/-/4d8f7a54a3a9540b/8&uid=4d8f7a540f6a9bb5&CXNID=2000001.5215456080540439074NXC⪯=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seedsman.com%2Fen%2Forigins-of-blueberry%2F&tt=0|


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

Home >
The Origins of Northern Lights Cannabis Strain
| 



*The Origins of Northern Lights*





No other indica plant besides the legendary G-13 has accumulated such widespread recognition and fame as the *Northern Lights* Afghani. The original Northern Lights plants were pure indicas but later hybrids were released with a bit of Thai Sativa in their pedigree. This probably accounts for the fruity taste and great, almost psychedelic, high that this plant is known for today. Although most of the subsequent plants were bred towards an indica expression, there are still sativa phenotypes popping up now and then as a reminder of the genetic history of the plant.
Making its way from the Pacific North West to the Netherlands in 1985, the *Northern Lights* arrived in the possession of Neville Schoenmaker. Neville was the owner of Holland's first cannabis Seed Company known as The Seed Bank, which later was renamed *Sensi Seeds* under new ownership. According to the most credible source; Northern Lights was originally bred by a man known as The Indian on an Island near Seattle Washington in the United States. Some also claim that the plant originated in California before ending up in the hand of this mysterious man from Seattle but there is no conclusive evidence to support this. Apparently there were a total of eleven plants that were labeled Northern Lights #1 through Northern Lights #11. Northern Lights #5 was said to have been the best of the bunch, with Northern Lights #1 coming in at a close second. The original Northern Lights plants were described to be true breeding Afghanis with extreme indica characteristics. They were dark green in color and very stable, with a high flower to leaf ratio while sporting a piney taste and purple hues in flowering. They were also known to be highly resinous with a THC percentage over 15%, sometimes higher.




The story goes that all the various Northern Lights plants that were given to Neville Schoenmaker at the Seed Bank were female clones. Soon after, many new plants showed up on the Seed Bank list, including several different Northern Lights strains. This is where the history begins to get a bit hazy. How exactly these new seeds came to be is unclear but apparently Neville Schoenmaker used the plants that he got from the Indian to create new hybrids by further crossing them to some males of Afghani origin. He might have acquired them from the same source as the females but the Northern Lights males were never labeled, so their history remains unclear. The best guess is that Neville Schoenmaker created the new seeds by further hybridizing and inbreeding the plants that he acquired from the Indian to his old stock. Northern Lights #1 was described as a true breeding Afghani IBL (inbred line), suggesting that it contained none of the Thai Sativa that was later incorporated into some of the Northern Lights strains. At what point the Thai Sativa was infused into the genetic lineage is however unclear. Most likely it was bred into the Northern Lights #2 hybrid at some point. Regardless of their origin or genetic makeup, two particular males labeled Northern Lights #1 and Northern Lights #2 are clearly mentioned as the fathers of many new plants in a Seed Bank catalogue from the 1980s. Northern Lights #2, a wonderfully potent Northern Lights #1-Hindu Kush hybrid, is still offered by *Dutch Passion* under the name *Oasis*. There is also some Northern Lights #2 in Aurora B from The Flying Dutchmen.




The two Northern Lights males fathered several potent and exotic hybrids that included the notoriously potent G-13 female as well as *Big Bud*, Skunk #1, *Hash Plant*, Haze and Swazi, among others. One of the more noteworthy unions from this time was the Northern Lights #5 x Northern Lights #2 hybrid, which now no longer exists. The only strains from this collection that are still available at Sensi Seeds today are Hash Plant, which is made up of one quarter Northern Lights #1, as well as *G-13 x Hash Plant*, *Black Domina* and Big Bud with a slightly smaller portion of the same Northern Lights genes. *Four-Way* is also one quarter Northern Lights although it does contain some Cannabis Ruderalis, so it might not be the best choice for everyone. It might however appeal to the outdoor grower looking for auto-flowering or fast flowering varieties. The *original Lowryder* was also partly made up of Northern Lights #2 for those interested in the history of auto-flowering outdoor cannabis strains.




The genetic lineage of the various Northern Lights plants quickly becomes confusing since the entire line is diverse but also closely related and inbred. However, the Northern Lights #5 clone, which was considered the most superior plant of the bunch, was apparently never sold in seed form and must therefore have been the only unaltered version of the original plants. The pure Northern Lights #5 Afghani indica was used to create several outstanding and potent hybrids in combination with many of the strains that The Seed Bank had to offer at the time. Although many of these Cannabis Cup winners are now extinct, some are still available in seed form today at Sensi Seeds. These plants are also the closest relatives to the glorious Northern Lights #5 mother that Sensi Seeds has to offer. Most notable of these strains are the Northern Lights #5 x Haze, Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 or *Shiva Skunk*, *Silver Pearl *and last but not least; *Jack Herer*, the main ingredient in the now legendary Cinderella99. The glorious Jack Herer is a superior plant that forms a union between the three most important building blocks of modern cannabis strains; Northern Lights, Skunk and Haze.













Some of the strains mentioned above were also sold under the flag of the Super Sativa Seeds Company carrying different names. Some might remember the M39, which was made up of a strain called Basic 5 and *Skunk #1*. The Basic 5 was apparently Northern Lights #5, which means that this hybrid was similar to the Shiva Skunk offered at the Seed Bank, now known as Sensi Seeds. The Brothers Grimm also offered their version of the Aurora Borealis but it has since disappeared from the market.
The current, unnumbered version of the Northern Lights that Sensi Seeds offers today is according to their description a mix of the three pure variants of Northern Lights that were at their disposal in the past. Since the plant is a result of years of selection and back-breeding, it is difficult to say what the exact lineage is but an educated guess would be that they perhaps combined their Northern Lights #1 male to either the original Northern Lights #5 mother or the Northern Lights #5 x Northern Lights #2 hybrid in order to create this current version.
There are a few other breeders that offer high quality Northern Lights plants and hybrids. One of the most highly regarded versions of modern Northern Lights #5 comes from the British Columbia Seed Company. Their plant possibly derives from the original Northern Lights #5 x Northern Lights #2 hybrid created at the Seed Bank by Neville himself. Dr. Atomic, Joey Weed, *Reeferman* as well as many others also offer select versions of Northern Lights, some more highly regarded than others. The Sweet Pink Grapefruit that Breeder Steve used to create his Sweet Tooth seed line is also allegedly an old school Northern Lights #1 cutting from British Colombia. Federation Seeds Mikado is also thought to be a reworked version of the Spice of Life Sweet Pink Grapefruit. The Sagarmatha Seed Bank in turn offers a plant that they call Northern Lights #9, which is made up of Northern Lights #5, White Widow and Durban. Slyder from Sagarmatha contains the same Northern Lights #5 and can be considered a forerunner to the Northern Lights #9.
Some of the strains from Serious Seeds also contain some old school Northern Lights, mainly *Chronic*, which is made up of 50% Northern Lights with a touch of Skunk #1 and the notorious "one-hit-wonder" *AK-47*. The origin of the Northern Lights used in both the *Serious Seeds* and Sagarmatha hybrids can be traced back to the original plants, since the owners of both seeds companies apparently worked at Sensi Seeds at one point of their careers and thereby obtained their plants directly from the source. Likewise, some of the strains from The *Mr Nice Seedbank* contain pure, authentic old school Northern Lights #5 genes, including their *Super Silver Haze*. Apparently Neville and Shantibaba are also reviving the original Northern Lights #5 from a Haze hybrid from old stock. It might resurface in the near future. *Exile* from *Magus Genetics* is also made up of one quarter Northern Lights with some White Widow thrown into the mix but the strain is still highly propelled by the potent and always popular *Warlock* Super Skunk. *Double Dutch* from the same company is an early version of Chronic from Serious Seeds coupled up with the same potent father, making it a true Northern Lights hybrid. Both plants have accumulated several awards and are of uttermost high quality.













There is also some mentioning of a private Northern Lights cutting that is said to be the real thing. It is known as P91, which stand for Poway Class of '91. This version of the plant, which originates from Poway San Diego, is supposedly an inbred or cubed version of Northern Lights #5 but this was impossible to confirm. It is considered to be one of the few, true and pure Northern Lights plants left in the world.
The strains containing Northern Lights are simply too many to mention. Northern Lights has over the years become a very important line in modern cannabis genetics. Today, most seed companies offer their version of Northern Lights. Some of the plants are more closely related to the original plants than others, and descriptions by breeders are often lacking in detail. One thing is for certain and that is that there is more than one version of Northern Lights in circulation, ranging from indica to sativa in expression.
|


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2011)

why the hell did it post twice?


----------



## frmrboi (Mar 27, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> why the hell did it post twice?


i don't know BUT you can delete one with the edit function.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 27, 2011)

Serious seeds cronic,
wish they sold a pure NL.....

Heard good things about Jack Willys NL for outdoors.


----------



## muaythaibanger (Mar 27, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Serious seeds cronic,
> wish they sold a pure NL.....
> 
> Heard good things about Jack Willys NL for outdoors.


OK thanks.
The guy at Serious seeds used to breed at Sensi,did he not?


----------



## memyselandi (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't think simon worked in sensi seeds

The originals clones were brought to sensi seeds. By a "man" that sold everything he had in the states bought a first class ticket and came to holand with just a suit and a business briefcase.
Under the suit he brought the clones, he knew that without help the clones would die so he went to the growshop "sensi seeds" and asked for help to save the clones. also involved was a man that build GREENHOUSEs by the name ARJAN to build a grow room for the "man"


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 15, 2011)

I grew out a pack of northern lights x chronic from willy jack not to long ago and i was impressed, it was one of those smokes I didnt get bored of after smoking it for what seems like forever, definetly something you want to top to maximize the colas I had two side by side and one was topped the other wasnt. The topped one gave me about 3.5oz's and the untopped gave me about 1oz.


----------



## peak 19 (Feb 20, 2013)

I can tell you for a fact. I have been growing NL of and on since the very early 1990's. What Sensi sells now is very close ,if not exactly the same as what we were growing 20 years ago.When I say what they sell now,I mean now-2012-2013. I have tried atomic, nirvana , royal and some I don't even remember. Sagarmathas NL# 9 IS nice, but I will take sensi's any day. I don't care what some kid who has never even grown weed says, just because he read a bad review on sensi somewhere.


----------



## apollo4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sensi got new nl,def. not the 90s one.but still ok


----------



## peak 19 (Feb 20, 2013)

I almost forgot. The last 3 seeds I had from sensi's NL- 1 didn't germinate, 1 just showed male, and the other 1 has been in the bud room for just over a week. She is short,bushy,wide leaves,stocky,skunky, sweet smelling. Even though she was just put into flower and her buds just started,the leaves are already starting to be glazed with crystals.This reminds me of the old school NL,and I am counting the days until I can smoke her. It has the same smell and look as the stuff we had from long ago. It all comes down to phenotype. Some how,with only three seeds,I got the one I had given up hope of ever finding again. I have THC bomb, Dutch Passion -the Utimate, BC Mango, RP Kandy Kush, DNA Lemon Skunk, Sleestack Skunk, and Northern lights. Out of all of those,I am looking forward to the Northern the most.

Also, The THC Bomb plants are amazing specimens. I mean they grow faster and sturdier than any plant I have ever grown in the 25 or so years I have grown. Also,Dutch Passions-the ULTIMATE is a close second. The 2 strains seem to be exactly what the breeder claims.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 20, 2013)

anyone got any feedback on white label nl??

.They are supposedly a division of sensi and sell feminised seeds ,including fem northern lights which i have 2 beans of.Can't wait to grow them.


----------



## TriPurple (Feb 21, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> anyone got any feedback on white label nl??
> 
> .They are supposedly a division of sensi and sell feminised seeds ,including fem northern lights which i have 2 beans of.Can't wait to grow them.


Just sampled some yesterday, at 5 1/2 weeks it's a little too early to give a complete report. Should finish around 7 weeks. I was satisfied with the buzz, it lasted about 2 hrs. I have a high tolerance (all day smoker for pain). Big fat double leaves (like one leaf stacked on top of another) 9 then 5, 14 finger leaves in one leaf. Doubles in height after 12/ 12 switch. Very sturdy single colas with short side branches. Very stable, many interruptions during dark & no hermies. Shows crystals at 3 1/2 weeks. Medium/low odor, easy to grow. Good luck.


----------



## thecoolman (Feb 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> mns ortega are alot cheaper plus you get more in a pack of seeds. I read alot of good reviews about it.



they hermie! Its well known. Try dr atomics or sensi!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 26, 2013)

TriPurple said:


> Just sampled some yesterday, at 5 1/2 weeks it's a little too early to give a complete report. Should finish around 7 weeks. I was satisfied with the buzz, it lasted about 2 hrs. I have a high tolerance (all day smoker for pain). Big fat double leaves (like one leaf stacked on top of another) 9 then 5, 14 finger leaves in one leaf. Doubles in height after 12/ 12 switch. Very sturdy single colas with short side branches. Very stable, many interruptions during dark & no hermies. Shows crystals at 3 1/2 weeks. Medium/low odor, easy to grow. Good luck.



Dude when i ask for feedback on a strain this is EXACTLY the info i want to read.. thanks so much man + rep

I got 2 beans and theyre big dark fat seeds that i just know will deliver the goods.Can't wait to pop 1 in about 5 months..

actually based on that description i'm wondering whether to top or not.. doesnt sound like a strain that wants to be topped.. might just pop them both then!!..


----------



## KLITE (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been in sensi seeds shop in amsterdam on purpose to talk about northern lights the girl working there told me that Sensi seeds acquired 3 of the original northern lights the numbers 2 5 and 11. If i remember correctly they crossed number 2 and number 5 to produce the Sensi Seeds northern lights. I have never grown nirvana's but i've grown sensi and i swear by it if you're looking for something that doesnt smell. I swear it really doesnt! This was the first thing i ever grew in my bathtub. I just filled the whole thing with soil and put 30 clones in there and averaged 1 ounce a clone under 2 250w hps. About 2 weeks away from harvest the owener of the building decides to order a rat inspection. I was so confident you could walk in my bathroom and not smell shit i just put a shower curtain hiding the contents of the bathtub and he didnt suspect a shit when looking for rat shit around the floor. When it dries it smells a lot! a bit like sweet gin with earthy lemon zest undertones. And even though this is a really old strain it will still be impressive how much it licks you!
No matter what don't get white label northern lights its fucking shit i had friend grow it took 3 months to flower and it still wasnt at 50/50 brown white did not smell like northern lights the buds looked hazey and smelled like a very non pugent haze.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 26, 2013)

My vote goes to dr atomic, hes got some really good nl hybrids too. Sensi is a close second, then nirvana. Ive grown alot of peoples nl's and the best was dr atomics because it had that deep pine smell an da very earthy green taste, but in a good way. Grows fast despite being an ibl, yields are pretty, it can withstand punishment in flower, likes being trained but also grows fine without any training. Stretches about double the initial height it went into flower with, takes between 7-9 weeks depending on how you like your buzz, 7 weeks is pretty trippy, first time i smoked it i had blurred vision, its pretty damn strong electric kind ahigh, made my body feel like i had electricity surging through it if i wasn't active, my head would throb with this kinda feeling when i smoked too much so it was better to limit it to the nice buzz. If you harvest around week 9 expect less trippy high and more of aprolonged numbing body high but same visuals, made colors pop. Nirvanas version only smelled similar, high wise its no comparison, sensi's is similar but not as vigorous. I believe dr. A ha soutbred the nl he uses with other variation of th estrain to keep the vigor and potency in tact.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 26, 2013)

Nl is still one of my favorite smokes, i found sensi's rendition to be a bit expensive, also, sensi sells shiva skunk, which is a nl hybrid, another one of my favorites, to me its a top notch indica, although it can herm. Smells real funky/spicy.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 26, 2013)

klite that is good info about the sensi nl

BUT

white label IS sensi more or less.Their version of NL is basicly sensi's version which they backcrossed to some strain,afghan i think to make it fresher and feminised it.I have the beans anyway and your warning is falling on deaf ears because i've read good reports on it.My guess is your friend either got a 1 in a 100 sativa pheno...becuase don't forget NL has a sativa or a haze in it's ancestory.If that was the case and i got that 1 - 100 sativa pheno i would be really happy..either that or he was just a poor grower growing with cfls ..

i cant wait to crack the white label NL


----------



## KLITE (Feb 26, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> Nl is still one of my favorite smokes, i found sensi's rendition to be a bit expensive, also, sensi sells shiva skunk, which is a nl hybrid, another one of my favorites, to me its a top notch indica, although it can herm. Smells real funky/spicy.


Sensi's got some fuckiong top notch old school indicas in their collection. I have a friend who's recently done some skunk kush and he was blown away with it. DIdnt get a chance to smoke it but he said its on his tops 5 indicas now.


----------



## KLITE (Feb 26, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> klite that is good info about the sensi nl
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


The way my friend grew was like this: 2 600 watts with great extract and intake plus fan controler with temperature setting. RO water at 0.0 ec from the tap with advanced nutrients nutes. He was in a hurry so he got loads of seeds and put 16 under each light in 180l dwc tank with 8 plants in each. None of them! looked like an indica they all were healthy as hell no overfeeding or nothing. He even told me that when we was getting so many seeds at the shop the guy was telling him dont grow white label nl cause it's shite. I'm not trying to say white label is a bad seed company (even though i have been told that) i'm just relating the experience my friend had with their NL. I truly do hope your seeds are NL and you get some nice sirupy nugs with all my heart. 
Wasn't it White Label who won the indica cup in 2004 or 2005 with Master Kush? I've smoked their master kush in Amsterdam and it was the shit!!! I remember it having been one of my top 10 smokes while i was there that trip.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Feb 26, 2013)

thats messed up.Maybe the guy selling the seeds is ripping people off ??

Anyway ,i'm sure they'll be good.We're +1 for good reports already on this thread and this is the thread that made me want to buy the white label nl

http://forum.sensiseeds.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=9206

and 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Northern_Lights/White_Label/


The seeds i have got look identical to the seeds in the first thread..

I actually would have went with sensi but they are to expensive for unfeminised seeds.I cant only fit in 4 plants or so in my area and it would be like 80 bucks to possibly end up with 4 males...

Im sure she'll be ok for me ,thanks for wishing me luck..


----------



## monkeybones (Feb 26, 2013)

i'll vouch for Nirvana's NL also. their NL auto was fubar when it was first released, but I hear it's quite stable now


----------



## chadkush (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey peak 19. Have you grown sensis afghani #1? I herd their afghani lost its vigour is it true or is their afghani still the same?


----------



## redzi (Jan 12, 2014)

Older thread but since it pops up on Google search near the top I will give my brief grow report. It has a stronger odor then any Sannies strain I have grown (pretty much all except his Jack) or the AK 47. It is at least as strong as some of the OGs but not as difficult to mask. My grows are not limited by size as much as they are noise...I have to keep the Active fan turned all the way up to keep the pungent odor down. It is not that pleasant strong odor you get from some of the Cheese family but more of a chem smell. No more Sensi for me ....what happened Sensi? there was a time when you were THE strain to experiment with in the breeding department.


----------



## gsmoke65 (Jan 12, 2014)

muaythaibanger said:


> What breeder do u guys think carries the best Nothern Lights genetics?
> I'd like to order a pack of 10 or so regular seeds and grow them outdoors and get a keeper.
> I'd like to try Sensi's.
> Any suggestions?


 Sensi seeds,or g13 labs(NLXSKUNK 1)Attitude seedbank!


----------



## pollen205 (Apr 16, 2019)

I have Nl from rqs...it was gift and I dont have any fem right now so I will try this
Just wondering is it worth waiting 90 days for this because I only grow one plant at the time so it is my medicine for the time I waiting for next strain to grow...so I want to be good and potent...
Will I be happy with nl auto rqs

Btw...I grow with 4 citi cobs 80 - 240 w soo with this kind of spectrum what result to expect...

To start or not

Thank you


----------



## ozziebud (Apr 16, 2019)

this is sensi northern lights at 3 and half weeks flower sticky as and good yielder if ya want the northern lights with the lemon skunk smell go northern lights #5


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 16, 2019)

Here's a lower bud pic of a Bodhi '89 Noof cut x BCSC NL#5 f2 I'm growing out 7 weeks right now. Made a bunch of f2s a few years ago and just now getting to grow them out. The fade on this one looks similar to some of the old Sensi pics imo. 

 

Not sure who sells the "best" NL but Bodhi picked the BCSC for the male and said it was the best line representation of the old NL5 or something along those lines. I'm getting some chem and skunk like smells on some along with a more bland grassy like smell from others. Not experienced enough with them yet to give a smoke report. Maybe in a few weeks after I harvest and test this one.


----------



## reynescabruner (Apr 16, 2019)

Dr. Seeds are best. They have Autoseeds, Flower Faster, etc. It's amazing!


----------



## indicas4me (Apr 16, 2019)

pollen205 said:


> I have Nl from rqs...it was gift and I dont have any fem right now so I will try this
> Just wondering is it worth waiting 90 days for this because I only grow one plant at the time so it is my medicine for the time I waiting for next strain to grow...so I want to be good and potent...
> Will I be happy with nl auto rqs
> 
> ...


Do not see why you wouldn't be un-happy with there NL auto,RQS has real good strains.And yea it would be worth growing just one plant IMO,just dont set the hopes to high on yield.I would pop it in for germination now as your wasting a day to the finished product just thinking about it.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 16, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Here's a lower bud pic of a Bodhi '89 Noof cut x BCSC NL#5 f2 I'm growing out 7 weeks right now. Made a bunch of f2s a few years ago and just now getting to grow them out. The fade on this one looks similar to some of the old Sensi pics imo.
> 
> View attachment 4318777
> 
> Not sure who sells the "best" NL but Bodhi picked the BCSC for the male and said it was the best line representation of the old NL5 or something along those lines. I'm getting some chem and skunk like smells on some along with a more bland grassy like smell from others. Not experienced enough with them yet to give a smoke report. Maybe in a few weeks after I harvest and test this one.


Nice. I plan on doing the same soon with my bodhi NL stuff. I have a pack of NL#5 F3 and triad. The more NL the better IMO.


----------



## indicas4me (Apr 16, 2019)

Sensi NL fem I grew out was a real nice 100% indica,smelled like cat piss in veg bad.She was a lil slow compact plant (hard to clone) that did not stretch hardly at all during flowering (typical indica),and giving that the yield is not real good.But over all a very potent plant and is more a connoisseur strain than commercial but has its place in the cannabis world.


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 16, 2019)

Peakseeds is well know for his NL. Pretty much his signature strain.


----------



## Gemtree (Apr 16, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> Peakseeds is well know for his NL. Pretty much his signature strain.


Came to say this


----------



## Serverchris (Apr 16, 2019)

Swami seeds has a really nice looking NL bx on his Instagram, I'm not sure he has released it yet but its definitely the best one I've seen in pictures.


----------



## Brimstone (Nov 6, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> Peakseeds is well know for his NL. Pretty much his signature strain.


I received 3 envelopes of DEAD seeds from MJ!! Either the Feds or Canada doesn't need business from the U.S. anymore!


----------



## Kp sunshine (Nov 6, 2019)

Brimstone said:


> I received 3 envelopes of DEAD seeds from MJ!! Either the Feds or Canada doesn't need business from the U.S. anymore!


Wouldn't be on MJ's end. Message him to let him know what happened.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 6, 2019)

WTF just happened?


----------



## Brimstone (Nov 7, 2019)

Kp sunshine said:


> Wouldn't be on MJ's end. Message him to let him know what happened.


Well, that's what I believe, because I did get viable seeds from him before(northern skunk & skunkberry). The blueberry seeds were all dead each time. I am only out $40, but don't know where to get F'1s anymore...


----------



## Brimstone (Nov 7, 2019)

BodegaBud said:


> WTF just happened?


Non viable seeds is what happened. Maybe Customs roasted them in a microwave, or maybe MJ doesn't need any business from the U.S.A anymore...


----------

